# Backcombing styles.



## misstee (Apr 11, 2007)

i tease my crown everyday and i feel that i don`t have anything else to do with it except keep it straight.

does anyone haveany ideas for me? post some inspirational pictures of a cute teased hair style!


----------



## LaItaliana (Apr 22, 2007)

I dont have any pics but curl it? or put it up in a bun after teasing and hairsprayin. but if depends how your head shape is. Sometimes up like that can look good and sometimes not so much


----------



## sh0rtst4ck (Apr 25, 2007)

my hair is too straight to do this, but my friend who has wavy hair does this to her hair when she wants to look edgy/sophisticated and it looks great on her...

she puts s light curling cream in her hair and lightly curls it. then she lightly teases the crown and pulls her hair into a messy low bun. then she takes a ribbon (shes bond and i think a black silk ribbon looks really cute on her) and places the middle right in between the teased part and her bangs and pulls it down below the bun and ties it there (i dont know if that makes sense...it makes it look like she has a headband on). the fact that its a little messy, but still neat and teased makes it look really cute.

i'll try and take/find a picture. hope that helps!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Apr 27, 2007)

Here are a couple pictures, hope that gives you some inspiration.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

